# Buying White Suckers?



## Hockeyrulz4846 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey I am very interested in this fish but I haven't really been able to find info on them or any places to purchase them. Any places you guys can think of or might know? Thanks


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

Aquabid might have some albino plecos (I'm assuming that's what you're talking about).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get a scientific name from the vendor..if he can't give it to you;do not buy from him..
i have never heard of a white sucker;but like ms merf said..it sounds like an albino pleco..of which there are several species...with a couple of them that will exceed 2 feet in length...but don't get scammed by tricky names..get it right or don't get it.
i breed albino bushynose plecos..they are a pretty nice fish and are pretty peaceful..and don't get more than 5-6 inches.


----------



## Hockeyrulz4846 (Mar 14, 2010)

alright thanks guys, its actually a real fish. I guess what I'm finding out is that it would be easier to go out and catch them since they live near me than to buy them. Thanks for the help anyways!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_18958-45693--,00.html

hm, 17 years, 20". Check your local DNR website before taking fish. Usually, you need a fishing license and there may be restrictions on how you catch them (like hook an line only or must be bigger than x", size of net, etc.)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thank you emc..i wasn't thinking native species..just tropicals..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heh. Just the opposite here; I never considered tropicals.
I'm not much of a sucker for suckers, but we have one down here called the Indigo Sucker, and it's navy blue all over! Really cool, but gets too big for a tank, though.

Some advice? DON'T check with your local officials. They are trained to give a knee-jerk "NO!" reaction to any questions regarding collecting natives no matter what the law really says, and you'll only draw attention to yourself. VHS ( viral hemmoraghic septicemia ) is running rampant through the Great Lakes area, though, so you might get better fish by buying them through a specialty seller like Zimmerman's, Jonah's, or BT's, neither of which you've probably ever heard of, but will if you go check out the NANFA website, where you'll also learn a whole lot about keeping such fish.


----------

